# Lily's Kitchen



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

I bought a tin of the chicken and turkey casserole for my very fussy dog from Crufts. I wish I'd bought more cos he actually ate it :001_smile:

Now I'm thinking of buying more but its £2.20 a tin :cryin:

Has anyone else bought this brand of food and in the long run how did your dog's coat condition fare?

My dog is on advocate for localised mange outbreaks by his eye area which I think is stress related cos he has been such a fussy eater in the past, he would rather starve than eat dog food/human food :


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

I've not used it but £2.20 a tin 

Considering things like Wainwright's, Natures Menu and Nature Diet are all great foods, and a lot cheaper, that wouldn't be something I'd be willing to pay.

Not with a 40kg Foxhound puppy anyway


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Have a look at Pooch and Mutts Bionic Biotics. I swear by the stuff. Mine had ongoing tum upsets and this put her back on the straight and narrow. As you imply, if the gut isnt working properly - it reflects elsewhere. BB also has good results with skin probs-worth a try.

re lilys, I've looked but not been tempted. If it was all my dog could eat,that kept her well then of course I wouldnt hesitate.

Have a look at zooplus, they have a selection of wet foods that are cereal free and I would imagine quite similar for a fraction of the cost. I've just bought Lukullus and mine is loving it. Also heard that Rinti and Rocco are good foods from that site but not tried them. Get my cat food there now too

Until I started using them, I bought WW which only has a small amount of rice, ND and NH but reckon LL is better.

Good luck with finding something that helps. I know a few here use Lilys so will hopefully be along soon to comment on it for you


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

I fed LK kibble and meat, but it got too expensive. Plus not being in the shops is a pain... I feed Barking Heads "Fuss Pot" variety now.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I've tried the usual nature diet etc that you can get from [email protected] but he just won't eat it and often his tummy is rumbling. He really enjoyed the LK I just wish I could buy it local.

Where can I get barking heads from?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Our local pet shops all sell BH so their should be a stockist nearby, may be have a look on their website or send them an email asking where is your nearest. They usually have samples too. Mine liked BH but doesnt do well on kibble so we only use wet now.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

i have been feeding lily's kitchen for about 18 months only the wet food as they dont really like the dry - i either buy it online or from a pet shop nearish to me - its pretty much the only thing one of my chis can eat as she has a really sensitive stomach - all my dogs have great coats on it


----------



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

We find that the Barking Heads Fusspot variety is extremely popular with fussy dogs and dogs with sensitive stomachs. It's made with Salmon & Potato which seems to be much more suited to sensitive tummies. 

Barking Heads Dog Food UK


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

The biggest improvement was actually coat condition ... amazing 

Yes, Lily's Kitchen IS expensive but it's worth every penny in my opinion. If you can afford it, do feed it for a couple of months or so and watch the difference.

The dry food is excellent too and the cheese treat biccies always popular


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

ive fed lillys wet all flavours for a good few months now for his evening meal (1 tin)and the boy (ESS 18 mths old) loves it 

he looks great great coat teeth eyes etc and out put is good

Although he also has Rocco for his breakfast(1 tin) reindeer,venison,veal hearts flavours 100% meat\organs

Great Deals on Rocco Dog Food at Zooplus: Rocco Classic 6 x 400 g

both meals he has a good handfull of Orijen 6 fish as a topper

he also has bionic biotic and plaque off

for treats he has his stag bar and for lunch fish for dogs sea jerky

so i cant put his good condition solely down to Lillys....but it does smell wonderfull....

he does look great on this feeding reigieme but it aint cheap....but hes worth it and im child free so can afford it 

*disclaimer not all food no matter how good may not suit your dog  *


----------

